# Anyone going to see the Fall in Leeds, Hudd, Burnley?



## Spion (Sep 22, 2005)

Definitely going to the Leeds gig at the Irish centre (Oct 20th) avec mrs Spion. I might go to Huddersfield and Burnley too. Any other northern U75ers going to any of these?


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2005)

I am semi-tempted by the Burnley gig, - could use the occasion to nip home and see me dad as well, two birds with one stone n all that.


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2005)

i'm going to preston if that's any good?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 22, 2005)

Christ I'd love to see the Fall again, last time was many many moons ago in the Hacienda in manc about 1994... a very odd gig indeed. Hilariously preceeded by seeing the band in the boozer across the road with mark e sinking shots....


----------



## Spion (Sep 22, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Christ I'd love to see the Fall again, last time was many many moons ago in the Hacienda in manc about 1994... a very odd gig indeed. Hilariously preceeded by seeing the band in the boozer across the road with mark e sinking shots....



Coming to a venue near you soon

30 Sep GDMW Festival, Rotterdam, The Netherlands, 0100 hrs 1st Oct, according to their site.  
1 Oct*** Manchester Academy 2, Manchester University Students Union 
2 Oct** Huddersfield University Students Union 
4 Oct**  Central Station, Wrexham 
5 Oct* The Mill, Preston 
6 Oct* Boardwalk, Sheffield 
8 Oct*** Carling Academy, Liverpool 
9 Oct** The Mechanics, Burnley 
10 Oct*  Sugarmill, Stoke-on-Trent 
11 Oct** The Crypt, Middlesbrough 
12 Oct  Queen Elizabeth Hall, London; a John Peel Day event. Details here.  
13 Oct  Fat Sam's, Dundee cancelled 
16 Oct* Renfrew Ferry, Glasgow 
17 Oct*  Liquid Room, Edinburgh (not the Venue as previously listed)  
19 Oct** The Sage, Gateshead 
20 Oct* Irish Centre, Leeds  
21 Oct** Roadmender, Northampton 
23 Oct* Zodiac, Oxford 
24 Oct* Rescue Rooms, Nottingham 
25 Oct* The Charlotte, Leicester 
26 Oct*** Wulfrun Hall, Wolverhampton 
27 Oct**  Coal Exchange, Cardiff 
28 Oct** Patti Pavillion, Swansea cancelled  
29 Oct**** The Brook, Southampton (not Portsmouth as previously listed)  
30 Oct* Concorde, Brighton  
31 Oct** Academy, Bristol 
2 Nov* Islington Academy, London 
3 Nov* Islington Academy, London


----------



## Spion (Sep 22, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> I am semi-tempted by the Burnley gig, - could use the occasion to nip home and see me dad as well, two birds with one stone n all that.



I'm in the N part of Bradford so I may well drive over to Burnley as it's not far. Let me know if you think you're going and I'll say hello.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone up for seeing the Fall at manc????? short notice I now but...


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2005)

hmmmm... john cooper clarke supporting in preston. dunno bout the rest of the tour though.


----------



## John Quays (Sep 28, 2005)

Bugger I live in Lille. Maybe I could splash the cash and go to Rotterdam?


Last saw them in Gloucester in 2002, Derby in 2001 as well. It's high time.

Any u75ers in Europe? &  

'ave a bleedin' guess, too right spion!


----------



## Spion (Sep 29, 2005)

John Quays said:
			
		

> 'ave a bleedin' guess, too right spion!



Aye, spotted your user name a while ago too, mate


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2005)

well, I've just got me tix for Sheffield on thursday, should be jolly good fun one hopes.


----------



## John Quays (Oct 4, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> well, I've just got me tix for Sheffield on thursday, should be jolly good fun one hopes.




They were all right in Holland (yes!!!) but mes looked a bit ropey to say the least.. pics here if you want www.kream.tk/ and click on the link 'The Fall'.

Get y'sen well up onthe new album tho', abaht two-thirds of the set comes from it and I didn't know it at all...


----------



## Spion (Oct 4, 2005)

John Quays said:
			
		

> They were all right in Holland (yes!!!) but mes looked a bit ropey to say the least.. pics here if you want www.kream.tk/ and click on the link 'The Fall'.
> 
> Get y'sen well up onthe new album tho', abaht two-thirds of the set comes from it and I didn't know it at all...



He's looked more ropey than that over the past few years. Like this for eg . . . 







Yeah, got the album, ta. Was v close to nipping over to Huddersfield the other night but Sunday night laziness won out. They're in Burnley next Sunday so may get over there


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2005)

me pissed..

damn mighty fine gig!

first tim in over ten years  i havent seen mark storm off stage.


they're playing sheffield tomorrow night as well, well worth a visit


----------

